# I Hate My Job(This Week)



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

All hell has broken loose at work this week and next week I have to travel to NC for a couple of days.The worst of it is that marci called to let me know that our trailer is in







I won't be able to pick it up for two weeks







OK I'm off the soap box


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

All I heard was the trailer was in!








Congrats,
Brian


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That sucks!!









I have to travel to Prague (in SFO airport right now) then to Warsaw and finally to London this week. Trip to NC can't be that bad.









BTW...enjoy the trip to Lakeshore. I was really impressed with Marci and the service guys. I spent the first 24hrs while I was there going over the trailer and had a huge list of things (90% were minor) and they put 4 guys to work on it. Very nice...


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I am working in Xalapa Mexico this weekend with a beautiful weekend at home, so no camping for me.

I am taking the entire month of July off so I am still trying to look at the bright side. July is just around the corner.

If you go to pick up your camper make sure to take advantage of the over night option of camping in the trailer while at the Lakeshore lot. I had an inch of snow on the trailer and they did not have to move the slide in to bring the trailer into the shop on Saturday morning to fix the few items I found over night.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> . I had an inch of snow on the trailer and they did not have to move the slide in to bring the trailer into the shop on Saturday morning to fix the few items I found over night.


LOL...if he has an inch of snow on his Outback in July, I am calling Al Gore and we're gonna have a conversation on this Global Warming concept....


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> . I had an inch of snow on the trailer and they did not have to move the slide in to bring the trailer into the shop on Saturday morning to fix the few items I found over night.


LOL...if he has an inch of snow on his Outback in July, I am calling Al Gore and we're gonna have a conversation on this Global Warming concept....








[/quote]

I know what you mean, I was just trying to say it was convenient.


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Aug 10, 2009)

Congrats!

We wanted to pick up our new to us Outback this week; hubby left for Germany at noon today. Upper management decided he, who rarely travels, had to be at a one day conference on Monday over there. He gets back on Wednesday so we hope to go get it on Thursday.


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

I hope I can pull off picking up the trailer in time for the 4th of July weekend.I will not have enough time to spend the night at Lakeshore,plan on going up very early and I am crossing my fingers that there will not be any major issues.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

You guys having to travel out of the country has got to suck at times.

Im making my 4th trip in a row to the NW this week. Have 2 more to do, then will take much of july off.

Taking a $100k 5er to Tualatin, Or. this week. In Elkhart now and will leave late tomorrow.

Congrats and enjoy the new outback when you get to it. Remember, without work we have nothing. Work 1st, fun 2nd..

Carey


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

The kids want me to go now and get it,they want there bunks.I told them they have to clean it up and get it ready for us.







so it will take it about a week or so.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm camping this week in Hatteras! Stop in I'll buy you a beer!

Randy


----------

